# What EXACTLY is a wet fart??



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I actually know what a wet fart is but why do people get them? Is it that something is not completely absorbed and comes out that way...it's not even a BM, just wet little thing but something to wipe (sorry for gross graphics). I know it's not just IBS related because I know of people w/ healthy bowels who get wet farts....anyone know the scientific explanation for this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The most likely explaination is that a bit of accumulated mucus was in the rectum near the anal sphincter and slipped out when it was loosened to let the gas out.It is NORMAL to produce some mucus, but some people with IBS seem to produce more mucus than normal.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The most likely explaination is that a bit of accumulated mucus was in the rectum near the anal sphincter and slipped out when it was loosened to let the gas out.It is NORMAL to produce some mucus, but some people with IBS seem to produce more mucus than normal.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## kenny macdonald (Aug 19, 2001)

I didn't know why this happens either but I've noticed that it has happened to me a couple of times when I was out running while having a "bad bowel time". Excercies - especially running - and IBS don't seem to go together for me.


----------



## kenny macdonald (Aug 19, 2001)

I didn't know why this happens either but I've noticed that it has happened to me a couple of times when I was out running while having a "bad bowel time". Excercies - especially running - and IBS don't seem to go together for me.


----------



## ouch! (Jan 3, 2001)

I've always wondered what the phrase "wet fart" meant. I don't know if I ever remember having one though.


----------



## ouch! (Jan 3, 2001)

I've always wondered what the phrase "wet fart" meant. I don't know if I ever remember having one though.


----------

